# Whenever you have time



## coffee99

I would like to say:
"I haven't really made any plans yet, so we can meet whenever you have time."

Does this make sense?

내가 아직 계확이 별로 없서 언니는 언재든지 시간 있으면 같이 만날 수있는 것 같아요.

 I think my grammar is probably wrong. Is there a shorter way to express this idea?

감사함니다!!


----------



## gubei

coffee99 said:


> I would like to say:
> "I haven't really made any plans yet, so we can meet whenever you have time."
> 
> Does this make sense?
> 
> 내가 아직 계확이 별로 없서 언니는 언재든지 시간 있으면 같이 만날 수있는 것 같아요.
> 
> I think my grammar is probably wrong. Is there a shorter way to express this idea?
> 
> 감사함니다!!


 
Your try is quite nice! My very colloquial version is as follows:

"아직 별다른 계획이 없거든요. 그래서 시간 되실 때 아무 때라도 만날 수 있을 것 같아요."

1. BTW, why did you use "언니?" In your English sentence it is "we", which should be put into Korean as "우리",  which, much of time, is omitted in colloquial Korean.

2. "만날 수 있는 것 같아요" should be "만날 수 있을 것 같아요" because the actioin of meeting will happen in the future, in such cases, we Koreans use "-ㄹ" (i.e. 있을) ending rathter than "-ㄴ" (i.e. 있는) ending.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MingRaymond

Hi coffee99

It is 감사*합*니다, not 감사*함*니다. 

MR


----------



## coffee99

고맙습니다!!



> "아직 별다른 계획이 없거든요. 그래서 시간 되실 때 아무 때라도 만날 수 있을 것 같아요."


I understand this sentence, but I could never write it myself!! I am a little confused by "별다른". What does this word mean? Is it more natural than "별로 없어요"?

Also, is "아무 때라도" more natural than "언재든지"?



> 1. BTW, why did you use "언니?" In your English sentence it is "we", which should be put into Korean as "우리", which, much of time, is omitted in colloquial Korean.


왜냐하면 저는 한국에 여행 갈 때는 시간이 자유스러원데 언니는 바쁠 것 같아요... So I want to express that because I have no plans and lots of free time, we can meet whenever she has time.

저에게 도와줘서 너무 감사해요


----------



## Freeflight

coffee99 said:


> 고맙습니다!!
> 
> I understand this sentence, but I could never write it myself!! I am a little confused by "별다른". What does this word mean? Is it more natural than "별로 없어요"?
> 
> Also, is "아무 때라도" more natural than "언재든지"?
> 
> 왜냐하면 저는 한국에 여행 갈 때는 시간이 자유스러원데 언니는 바쁠 것 같아요... So I want to express that because I have no plans and lots of free time, we can meet whenever she has time.
> 
> 저에게 도와줘서 너무 감사해요



You can use either 별다른 or 별로 없어요 and both of them sound natural to me 
If you say 저는 별다른 계획이 없어요 then it means "I don't have any (specific) plans yet", that is, '별다른' means 'any specific things' or something like that @.@, but you cannot use 별다른 when you have some specific ideas.

Either 아무 때라도 or 언제든지 is okay and both of them sound natural to me.


----------



## coffee99

Thanks so much!! 

Out of curiousity, if I say "내가 계획은 별다르지 않아요" is it the same as saying "별달은 계획이 없어요"?


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

coffee99 said:


> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Out of curiousity, if I say "내가 계획은 별다르지 않아요" is it the same as saying "별달은 계획이 없어요"?


 
"내가 계획은 별다르지 않아요" doesn't make much sense to me...


----------



## nhk9

It's kinda like saying "the plan is not specifically another", which does not make sense to me either.

언니는 언재든지 시간 있으면 같이 만날 수있는 것 같아요

The trouble with the sentence above is that the wrong particle is being used.  If you use 는, then the topic (in this case, the 언니) applies to all verbs that come afterwards. ie 언니는 시간이 되면 언니는 만날 수 있을 거다.


----------



## coffee99

Thanks!

So...would this make sense?
언니가 시간이 되면 우리는 같이 만날 수 있는 것 같아요.
(or: 언니는 시간이 되면 우리가 같이 만날 수 있는 것 같아요).

Also, why is it: "시간*이*" and not "시간*을*"??

Thanks for your help!


----------



## nhk9

Both are grammatically correct, but you will hear the latter more, since you are introducing a new subject (ie uri).  Also, one tends to use "ga/i" for action verbs.  It's quite a complex issue and can take several pages to explain.

되다 can never go with 을/를


----------

